# How do I tile over over a copper pan?



## cleveman (Dec 28, 2007)

That was a good idea to just remove the pan and repurpose it. Maybe make some flashing for a chimney or something like that.

I think these flat pans made for a bad reputation for showers. Sure, they didn't leak, but they didn't drain either.

Hence the belief that all shower floors will be moldy and a maintenance nightmare.


----------

